# Adobe after effects Einschusslöcher



## Asas19 (30. August 2007)

Wenn in den filmen etwas von einer Kugel getroffen wir, dann blitz es dort immer so schön, weiß jemand wie man das in Adobe AE animiert?

mfg Asas


----------



## chmee (30. August 2007)

Du meinst, am Einschussort ?

Da die Sache shr schnell passiert, glaube ich, sollte ein gemaltes Bild von einem blitzartigen Etwas reichen, dass man für ein Frame zeigt.

Interessanter ist wohl die Reactio des Objekts, das getroffen wurde, zB Brocken und 
Staub einer Betonwand.

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (30. August 2007)

Ich kann nur wieder auf diese Seite verweisen . Dort findest du alles was du brauchst. Inklusive Projektil-Hülsen etc. 

Alle diese "Filmchen" kommen mit einem Alphakanal daher sprich du importierst das footage in deine Scene skalierst es und animierst es gegebenenfalls...

Du kannst aber auch mit Bordmitteln wie z.B. Blitz und Partikelsimulation arbeiten...


----------



## chmee (30. August 2007)

@bokay & Asa19:

Ich denke, man meint den Einschussort, nicht die Waffe mit dem MuzzleFire.

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (30. August 2007)

muzzle ist ja die Gewehrmündung (mein Englisch )^^

Ich dachte eigentlich an Geschosse die einschlagen bzw. von einem Gegenstand abprallen und dabei einen Funken erzeugen und etwas Rauch/Staub/Dreck auf"wirbeln" lassen.... (daher Partikelsimulation) 
Jetzt hab Ich zwar nicht genau die Seite gefunden die Ich wollte aber etwas Ähnliches: http://www.fotosearch.com/video-footage/bullet-holes.html 

Hoffentlich hilft es dir schon ein wenig...


----------

